# Building a near-replica of hunter's infinito- help and opinions please



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

*updated ! Building a near-replica of hunter's infinito- help and opinions please*

Hi guys,

After 6 months of having my infinito I've managed to build it up to somewhat like this bike: 
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/[email protected]/3601694625/
because I really love how it looks ( its damned sexy while looking like a lean mean race machine at the same time) Of course I have made some changes based on personal comfort/budget issues.. ( No I cannot afford fulcrum racing speed XLRs or dura ace 7900 at this point in tiem unfortunately.) bike serup is as follows:

frame and fork : Bianchi C2C infinito 2010 celeste/white 
Shifters: SRAM rival ( white hoods.)
brakes: SRAM rival
derailleurs:SRAM rival
crankset: FSA K-Force Light 2010
seatpost: FSA K-Force 32mm setback
saddle: Fizik antares white/black Kium rail
stem: DEDA zero 1 110mm
bars: Cinelli RAM 42mm (non-integrated)
wheels: HED alps (have changed the decals)
tires: front: michelin pro3 race grey, rear: schwalbe ultremo Rs.1

question- I'm stuck with white hoods for now, and I am sick of white bar tape as its too hard to mantain. have tried celeste bar tape but it doesnt look right- loses the 'racing' look. what would be good? I'm thinking black?

also, robbie used these elite custom race black bottle cages on the bike, while I'm currently using the same model but with a reversed color scheme ( white body, black decals.) those are going to go back on the other bike soon, so I was wondering if I should go with the same ones robbie had, or shold I try these: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ELITE-CUSTOM-RA...974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b0d5f296

any ideas to lighten the bike would be good too! it currently weighs in at around 7.6kg.

will post pics when i get the chance to take pics tmrow.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

As far as white tape, try the Fizik microtex white, it's much easier to maintain. Otherwise, I still think R & A Cycles in Brooklyn may still have some Fizik Celeste tape w/ Fizik logo (I hoarded a few rolls from them myself).

As far as weight, you're bike is more than respectably light for the build you have going. My bike on a slightly higher budget is slightly less that 7.5kg.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a celeste and red barloworld fizik arione saddle in new condition if you are interested. Costs me a little bit to get it but I ended up getting a crazy deal and selling the bike it was going to go on and now its sitting on my desk.

Email me if you you're interested

insomniacmunky AT gmail.com (not enough posts to insert an email)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

davidalone said:


> have tried celeste bar tape but it doesnt look right- loses the 'racing' look.


I beg your pardon?

Now I do see that Robbie had white tape, but celeste tape is racing all right. 
Swapping DA for Red blows the "Replica" idea out of the window anyway. Nice bike, though. Post pix.


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

Apologies for the late pics: view them at my facebook link below.

here they are:

in the case of bar tape, celeste with BLACK hoods looks fierce and pro, celeste with whtie hoods looks abit wimpy. 

any opinions on the bottle cages?

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?....105143195456.176725.596465456&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph....105143195456.176725.596465456&type=1&theater


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the look of those trad drop bars a lot, they're angled just right. White tape/white hoods is good (I chose the fierce and pro look).
Thoes bottle cages are fine. I just can't get excited over such items since I ditched Celeste Elite Ciussis for the stailess version many years ago.

What size is the frame?


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I like it! I'm so sick of seeing red, white, and black bikes.


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

kbwh said:


> I like the look of those trad drop bars a lot, they're angled just right. White tape/white hoods is good (I chose the fierce and pro look).
> Thoes bottle cages are fine. I just can't get excited over such items since I ditched Celeste Elite Ciussis for the stailess version many years ago.
> 
> What size is the frame?


frame is a size 53. I'm one of those long legs short torso people who have to ramp up their seatposts. (inseam 86 for 178 height) I could have taken a 55 too, but they were quite close and the 53 gives me more flexibility to play around with position.


----------

